# sólo/solamente



## ryryguy

Haya una diferencia gramatica entre los dos? Alguien me pueda darme ejemplos, por favor?


----------



## Edwin

Parece que no hay ninguna diferencia mira: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=165952


----------



## oxi

AFAIK, there's not any difference between both. I'd just advice you to be careful with _sólo_ and _solo_; the latter means _alone_.

Cheers


----------



## Edwin

AFAIK, there's not any difference between them.


----------



## cubaMania

oxi said:


> AFAIK, there's not any difference between both. I'd just advice you to be careful with _sólo_ and _solo_; the latter means _alone_.
> 
> Cheers


 
De acuerdo con Edwin que es mejor decir "_them_."  Tambien, _I'd just advise you..._

_advice_ - sustantivo
_to advise_ - verbo


----------



## mazbook

Hola oxi:

Una pequeña corrección más.  "advice" es un sustantivo — consejo.  El verbo es "to advi*s*e" — aconsejar.  Este es un errór muy común, y *si* el escritor es un anglohablante nativo lo parece muy inalfabetico.  ¡Cuidado!

Lo siento, mi posteo fue más tarde de el posteo de cubaMania.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## mariente

ryryguy said:


> Haya una diferencia gramatica entre los dos? Alguien me pueda darme ejemplos, por favor?


NO, es lo mismo


----------



## Conchita57

mazbook said:


> ... errór ... inalfabetico.


 
error
analfabeto/ta


----------



## Edwin

mazbook said:


> Una pequeña corrección más.  "advice" es un sustantivo — consejo.  El verbo es "to advi*s*e" — aconsejar.  Este es un errór muy común, y *si* el escritor es un anglohablante nativo lo parece muy inalfabetico.  ¡Cuidado!



¿Es * inalfabetico * una palabra real? Solamente pude encontrar * analfabeto *.

En todo caso creo que incluso entre personas muy cultas es bastante común escribir "advice" en vez de "advise".  Solamente como error tipográfico.


----------



## mazbook

Muchísimas gracias, Conchita.  Si otros puedan corregirme, YO puedo aprender. Si yo puedo corregir sus inglés, ustedes pueden corregir. Un foro ¡muy bueno!

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## mazbook

Hola Edwin:





Edwin said:


> ¿Es * inalfabetico * una palabra real? Solamente pude encontrar * analfabeto *. Tiene razón.
> 
> En todo caso creo que incluso entre personas muy cultas es bastante común escribir "advice" en vez de "advise".  Solamente como error tipográfico. ¡No creo!


Si un anglohablante nativo escribó "advise" en lugar de "advice", inmediatamente *conozco* su conocimiento de su idioma maternal es muy poco.  ¡No creo es un error tipográfico!  Lo siento.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## oxi

Thanks for advising. That's a nice advice. 

¿Sería correcto _both of them_? ¿Y _them both_?

Saludos


----------



## Edwin

oxi said:


> Thanks for advising. That's (deleted a) nice advice.  (Mejor decir--That's good advice.)
> 
> ¿Sería correcto _both of them_? ¿Y _them both_?
> 
> Saludos



Es mejor si nos das oraciones completas.   Como siempre depende del contexto. 

Por ejemplo tenemos:

I use them both = I use both of them.

Pero,

Both of them are in the house. 
Them both are in the house.


----------



## oxi

El contexto es lo que escribí antes.

Entonces entiendo que _them both_ sólo se puede utilizar como objeto directo. ¿O podría ser también _I gave it to them both_?

¿Sería correcto _they both are in the house_?

Gracias


----------



## mazbook

oxi, sí puede, pero "they are both in the house." suena un poco mejor...natural.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## oxi

Gracias Mazbook


----------



## ryryguy

Thanks everyone for your replies. But remember, if there's a new post, it should be under a new subject heading.


----------



## mariente

Yo siemprwe use advice ya sea como verbo y como noun


----------



## mazbook

Hola mariente:

Just one word — DON'T!!!

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## mariente

que como es el verbo es con s?


----------



## mazbook

Una reflexión: Creo la confusión entre "to advise" y "advice" es causado porque cuando un hispanohablante *ves* ambos, las parecen *¡*la misma pronunciación*!*  Pero en la realidad, la "s" de "to advise" es como la "s" de "mismo" y la "c" de "advice" es como la "c" de "cerdo" si use la pronunciación se llama "seseo".

Este error es *muy *común de los hispanohablantes que hablan/escriben inglés y *¡*ni un angloparlante va a considerar Usted ignorante o analfabeto*!  *Pero si puede aprender lo que es correcto, es mejor. 

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Maruja14

mazbook said:


> Hola oxi:
> 
> Una pequeña corrección más. "advice" es un sustantivo — consejo. El verbo es "to advi*s*e" — aconsejar. Este es un errór muy común, y *si* el escritor es un anglohablante nativo lo parece muy inalfabetico. ¡Cuidado!
> 
> Lo siento, mi posteo fue más tarde de el posteo de cubaMania.
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


 
Efectivamente, es "analfabeto" no "inalfabético". De todos modos un comentario a esta frase. Si uno es "analfabeto" significa que no sabe ni leer ni escribir, te digo esto porque es extraño decir "muy analfabeto".

La frase podría quedar como:

"... si el que escribe es un anglohablante nativo, me parecerá que es analfabeto" (o algo similar)

Saludos


----------



## mazbook

*Muchísimas* gracias por sus correciones *y *su explicación muy clara, Maruja.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Chepin

I read the thread but still had some questions.  Thank you

Here is the text:
The design * alone * makes it a great book.

Solamente por el diseño resulta siendo un magnífico el libro.

or 

El diseño a solas lo hace un gran libro.

Thank you. Chepin


----------



## ryryguy

The design *alone *makes it a great book.

I would say "El diseño solo lo hace un gran libro."  But I'm a gringo.


----------



## Chepin

gracias...i think that sounds better...pero que se yo!   y yo no soy gringa!


----------



## mariente

Ojo que para que solo funcione como adverbio igual que solamente tiene que tener acento ortográfico en la primera "o". Si no es un adjetivo.


----------



## normaelena

Chepin said:


> El diseño a solas lo hace un gran libro.
> 
> Thank you. Chepin



La mejor traducción.


----------



## mariente

Mirá a solas en este caso no es algo que se use mucho en español.

El diseño lo hace un gran libro, diría yo.


----------



## normaelena

mariente said:


> El diseño lo hace un gran libro, diría yo.


 
Pero con eso indicas que es un gran libro debido al diseño.


----------



## mariente

Entonces diría el diseño solo lo hace un gran libro (sin el acento)


----------

